# Rate my face prefat loss



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

Just gobna gather some opinions, will make a post after I lose a lot more facefat and then see if facially my face looks better with less face fat



No skewed ratings please


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

mirin collagen


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 3, 2019)

@Arceus300 =NT GOD @FatmanO = NCT GOD.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 3, 2019)

The first pic looks like you’re holding my hand


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 3, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> The first pic looks like you’re holding my hand
> 
> View attachment 36648


more like touching your cheek at that height


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 3, 2019)

How was your date, bro?


----------



## adrianolm (Apr 3, 2019)

You actually Look Good in the 1st pic. Didnt think i would ever say that but Its true


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 3, 2019)

Below average, but it will probably improve once you lose fat. I've never seen anyone look worse after cutting.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 3, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Below average, but it will probably improve once you lose fat. I've never seen anyone look worse after cutting.


He looked like a syrian refugee with vitiligo at low body fat


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 3, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> He looked like a syrian refugee with vitiligo at low body fat


I saw, but he has gained some muscle now, maybe it improved.


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> You actually Look Good in the 1st pic. Didnt think i would ever say that but Its true


Thanks man, thats how I look now. What would you rate me? What do you define as looking good?


LowTierNormie said:


> Below average, but it will probably improve once you lose fat. I've never seen anyone look worse after cutting.


Hmmm below average, I mean I do have failos but I also have failos so not sure. 

May I ask what country you come from? Do mind Im eastern european not western/Swedish etc


NickGurr said:


> He looked like a syrian refugee with vitiligo at low body fat


Yeh I think actually fat hides my recessed chin to be honest aswell


LowTierNormie said:


> I saw, but he has gained some muscle now, maybe it improved.


I would also say I was below average facially when I was skinny as before not now


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 3, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Looking good


So I should just focus on talking to women now? Ill still keep looksmaxxing but I don't want to reach the point of dimnishing returns and then keep procastinating


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> So I should just focus on talking to women now? Ill still keep looksmaxxing but I don't want to reach the point of dimnishing returns and then keep procastinating


----------



## Autist (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

Autist said:


>


Rip


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> So I should just focus on talking to women now? Ill still keep looksmaxxing but I don't want to reach the point of dimnishing returns and then keep procastinating



Explain to me how you gonna do this. il give you my verdict after


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 3, 2019)

i swear this nigga literally is one of the most autistic people i've ever seen in my life. keeps making the same thread over and over, spamming his pictures, desperately trying to find people that submit to his delusion(with little to no luck). 

every post, every thread, every response he makes is either directly or indirectly asking for validation. even this other thread he just made is indirectly asking for validation. he doesn't even give 2 shits what you think about that person's progress, he just wants you to say positive things because that indirectly reflects on his situation, as that guy has same estrogenic hips, laughable progress within same time range he's been lifting (1 year), below average face etc.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

Here's the fucking truth you delusional subhuman.

Face: 3/10




Body: 1/10. You have tits a foid would be proud of.




Stop posting the same thread here day after day trying to find some other tard who agrees with your ridiculous idea that you're above average.

You live in fucking Eastern Europe where it's easier to get laid (in comparison to the West). Your competition is lower because males in EE look worse than elsewhere in Europe. On top of that, you go to a school where girls outnumber guys 20:1. *And you still couldn't get the lay even with these favourable conditions*. It is totally fucking over boyo, and it'll only get worse when you either start wagecucking or go to uni, as foids become more aware of their sky high SMV post-high school.

*End it.*


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's the fucking truth you delusional subhuman.
> 
> Face: 3/10
> 
> ...


but he gets iois and has body and height halo right?





Spoiler: incel coping inside


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> but he gets iois and has body and height halo right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just LOL at this coping cuck. He thinks being 2 inches above the average height in his country will redeem his below average face and his body that literally looks like someone carved a giant cock and balls into it.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Just LOL at this coping cuck. He thinks being 2 inches above the average height in his country will redeem his below average face and his body that literally looks like someone carved a giant cock and balls into it.


based and high iq tbh, i also love your posts like this one below you once posted to @FatmanO coping thread



> JFL at thinking you're 'high tier' anywhere buddyboyo. Sit down and accept the truth: it's OVER for you. No matter how much clubbing you do, no matter how many weights you lift, you will never be the one that a prime girl imagines when she fingers herself.
> 
> LDAR.


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Just LOL at this coping cuck. He thinks being 2 inches above the average height in his country will redeem his below average face and his body that literally looks like someone carved a giant cock and balls into it.





freakofnature said:


> View attachment 36694
> 
> View attachment 36695
> 
> ...









Sizzurp said:


> Explain to me how you gonna do this. il give you my verdict after


Just talk hopefully, either expand my social circle or try something diffrent


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> View attachment 36705


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> View attachment 36705


Like King @undisputed from lookism.net said: "you will never be a lion. NEVER. not even in your dreams, faggot. you are a sheep. that's what you are. a little low T sheep that cries"


----------



## kobecel (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> View attachment 36705


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's the fucking truth you delusional subhuman.
> 
> Face: 3/10
> 
> ...


Also this is a daily reminder this is the guy who shit talks me


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Also this is a daily reminder this is the guy who shit talks me
> 
> View attachment 36710


ironic that you get defensive when someone posts old or unfrauded pic of you but now you are posting his old pic, he mogs you btw


----------



## jefferson (Apr 3, 2019)

"On top of that, you go to a school where girls outnumber guys 20:1. *And you still couldn't get the lay even with these favourable conditions*."

And you're asking if you should start talking to girls now? tf?


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> View attachment 36705
> 
> 
> Just talk hopefully, either expand my social circle or try something diffrent



As you were told on lookism - "You are not a lion. You are not even a sheep. You are a cockroach."


----------



## kobecel (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> On top of that, you go to a school where girls outnumber guys 20:1. *And you still couldn't get the lay even with these favourable conditions*.







No fucking way
Absolutely over if you can't get laid in such an environment


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> May I ask what country you come from? Do mind Im eastern european not western/Swedish etc



Spain. I thought you were from Sweden tho. Yeah, you look better than the average eastern European then. Which country tho? I've heard girls from Lithuania are sexy ass fuck compared to the ones from Ucrania for example


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Spain. I thought you were from Sweden tho. Yeah, you look better than the average eastern European then. Which country tho? I've heard girls from Lithuania are sexy ass fuck compared to the ones from Ucrania for example


Slovenia, girls are really cute imo, and Its much easier than sweden. Id love to live in sweden with better looks tho if I could choose to be born there I would (But I would want to be swedish and more good looking)


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Slovenia, girls are really cute imo, and Its much easier than sweden. Id love to live in sweden with better looks tho if I could choose to be born there I would (But I would want to be swedish and more good looking)


I feel like Eastern Europe is where girls look the best on average, and guys the worst (from all Europe). South Europe is a 50/50, and North Europe is full of either Alpha Slayers or Soy Boys. I would never live in Sweden, it's already hard to get girls in my country, I'd be a trueCel in northern Europe.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Just gobna gather some opinions, will make a post after I lose a lot more facefat and then see if facially my face looks better with less face fat
> 
> 
> 
> No skewed ratings please



Not bad boyo. Those lines under your eyes and thin lips fuck you over. Average i guess


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Not bad boyo. Those lines under your eyes and thin lips fuck you over. Average i guess


I can fix the lines hopefully with extra sleep. 

Thin lips are a failo yeah. I have height n some frame tho


LowTierNormie said:


> I feel like Eastern Europe is where girls look the best on average, and guys the worst (from all Europe). South Europe is a 50/50, and North Europe is full of either Alpha Slayers or Soy Boys. I would never live in Sweden, it's already hard to get girls in my country, I'd be a trueCel in northern Europe.


Yeh but you woudnt be born as a spain but as a swede guy


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I can fix the lines hopefully with extra sleep.
> 
> Thin lips are a failo yeah. I have height n some frame tho
> 
> Yeh but you woudnt be born as a spain but as a swede guy



*You will be a virgin until you kill yourself, mark my words.*


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> *You will be a virgin until you kill yourself, mark my words.*


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> View attachment 36765



And just think even that guy got laid in Eastern Europe. And didn't have a school with a ratio of 20 girls to 1 guy to do it either.

So if you're still yet to get the lay, just how subhuman must you be?

*You will be a virgin until your dying day boyo.*


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 3, 2019)

3-3.5 PSL.


itsOVER said:


> And just think even that guy got laid in Eastern Europe. And didn't have a school with a ratio of 20 girls to 1 guy to do it either.
> 
> So if you're still yet to get the lay, just how subhuman must you be?
> 
> *You will be a virgin until your dying day boyo.*


Are you starting your cut now that you're back in Thailand? You looked so much better after your cut.


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 3, 2019)

I think your face is already lean. At this point further body fat loss won’t make much difference


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 3, 2019)

Slayer bro


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 3, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> 3-3.5 PSL.
> 
> Are you starting your cut now that you're back in Thailand? You looked so much better after your cut.



Yeah gonna start cutting again. Had my fun in Europe but now it's time to starve for looksmaxing again.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 3, 2019)

you're pretty ugly


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 4, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> 3-3.5 PSL.
> 
> Are you starting your cut now that you're back in Thailand? You looked so much better after your cut.


Nah not 3psl I was before fat loss 



Rimcel said:


> I think your face is already lean. At this point further body fat loss won’t make much difference


Woudnt losing a bit more make zygos pop out more


itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> you're pretty ugly


Yeh on old pics yeah not in new onee


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 4, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Nah not 3psl I was before fat loss
> 
> 
> Woudnt losing a bit more make zygos pop out more
> ...



Giving you a 3/10 would be quite generous.

*Face = 3/10
Body = 1/10*

We can total that up to give you a 4/20, which divides to equal *2/10*.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 4, 2019)

4.5 or 5 ....


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh boy, whenever I feel like people on here are being too rough to me I just click on some of FatmanO's threads to show to myself how wrong I am


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 4, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Giving you a 3/10 would be quite generous.
> 
> *Face = 3/10
> Body = 1/10*
> ...


Body doesn't matter tho,right?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Body doesn't matter tho,right?


If there is tits and birthing hips...


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 4, 2019)

3 psl


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 4, 2019)

no wonder you're a meme on here


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

Lovely green eyes not going to lie don’t listen to aspie incels


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 4, 2019)

Just blast roids and Clenbuterol already dude...


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Oh boy, whenever I feel like people on here are being too rough to me I just click on some of FatmanO's threads to show to myself how wrong I am



I took notice and its actually just about 10 diffrent people who have issues with themselves


ZUZZCEL said:


> 3 psl


Its over I should inject estrogen


----------



## Coping (Apr 5, 2019)

Slightly below average to average facially, lots of shit raters here tbh srs


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

Coping said:


> Slightly below average to average facially, lots of shit raters here tbh srs


Yeh tbh i got rated my face irl anything from 4.75-5.5

Mostly average tho 



Coping said:


> Slightly below average to average facially, lots of shit raters here tbh srs


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh tbh i got rated my face irl anything from 4.75-5.5
> 
> Mostly average tho


You get rated average because that's what you are. People arround here are too salty to think properly before rating


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 5, 2019)

you have a weird face tbh, looks like a cross between an utter wimp and a college bully.

How can someone look so mean yet so unthreatening?

The sad eyes don't suit the big chin at all. I think that's it

But I can imagine girls going "He kinda cute"


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> you have a weird face tbh, looks like a cross between an utter wimp and a college bully.
> 
> How can someone look so mean yet so unthreatening?
> 
> ...


I think its my unitimidating face but then a big body and height


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I think its my unitimidating face but then a big body and height












*HIGH SCHOOL BULLY PHISIQUE*


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> you have a weird face tbh, looks like a cross between an utter wimp and a college bully.
> 
> How can someone look so mean yet so unthreatening?
> 
> ...


So im kind of like 50 50 ogre and nice guy?


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> So im kind of like 50 50 ogre and nice guy?



*You are 100% permavirgin.

18 years since you were last inside a pussy, soon to be 19.*


FatmanO said:


> I think its my unitimidating face but then a big body and height



*The only thing big about your body is those giant tits buddyboyo.*


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> *You are 100% permavirgin.
> 
> 18 years since you were last inside a pussy, soon to be 19.*
> 
> ...


Holy shit you are the personification of the blackpill. This was a massive blackpill moment for me reading your comments in this thread. I'm scared to post not gonna lie.


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Holy shit you are the personification of the blackpill. This was a massive blackpill moment for me reading your comments in this thread. I'm scared to post not gonna lie.


Lmao, hes trying to get into insecurity of others, but deep inside he is insecure. It deosent matter.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lmao, hes trying to get into insecurity of others, but deep inside he is insecure. It deosent matter.


----------



## Bur_01 (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lmao, hes trying to get into insecurity of others, but deep inside he is insecure. It deosent matter.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lmao, hes trying to get into insecurity of others, but deep inside he is insecure. It deosent matter.


He fucked more women than women that looked in your general direction


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> He fucked more women than women that looked in your general direction


cope


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> cope


Whats your lay count?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> So im kind of like 50 50 ogre and nice guy?


Yes


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 5, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Yes


Lol I looked into mirror and noticed it now. Is thqt good or bad tho?


NickGurr said:


> Whats your lay count?


187 bench presses and 86 squat sessions


----------



## kobecel (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lmao, hes trying to get into insecurity of others, but deep inside he is insecure. It deosent matter.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> 187 bench presses and 86 squat sessions


Lol filthy gymcel rat I was talking about how many women you fucked. The number is clearly 0 by your response


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 5, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lmao, hes trying to get into insecurity of others, but deep inside he is insecure. It deosent matter.



Muh insecurities. 

*You go to a school where there are 20 girls for every 1 guy.

Let's say there's 600 people in your school. Close enough to 570 girls/30 guys.

That means 570 girls have seen you, assessed you, been around you for years. And of that number, NOT ONE has deemed you worthy of even a kiss.

When surveys are done in the real world, we don't have to ask every single member of the population. A representative sample is usually enough to give conclusions about the topic under discussion. In this case, our sample of 570 prime foids is sufficient, and the results are in: women consider you a SUBHUMAN COCKROACH.*

*

*


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Muh insecurities.
> 
> *You go to a school where there are 20 girls for every 1 guy.
> 
> ...


Flawless logic


----------

